# Solved: Installation of USB 2.0 PCI Card for Mac OS X



## junialum (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi all!

I really need your help here. I'm selling my unused USB 2.0 PCI Card VIA Chipset (4+1 Ports) to a guy who is using Mac OS X. I know nothing about Macs and he asked me if I could help him download the drivers for it.

I've searched the manufacturer's website (www.chronos.com.tw) but they don't have drivers for this device for download. The CD that came with the PCI card had drivers for Windows but not Mac. I need to know where to find compatible drivers that can be used with Mac OS X.

Additionally, would installing this USB 2.0 PCI Card be the same as installation on PC? It would be great if someone could let me know how to install the card on a mac.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If the manufacturer doesn't provide Mac drivers, then it's probable that the card isn't going to work in a Mac.


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*It also depends on what kind of Mac is it? G3, G4, or G5. Make and model would be helpful bits of information, and if you know the date that the Mac was released that would also be helpful.*


----------



## junialum (Jun 9, 2005)

The buyer only said he had a Mac OS X. 
The card uses a VIA T6202 Chip. I checked with the VIA Site and they said that Mac OS X 10.2.8 and above supports the card natively. I take it that you can just plug it in and Mac will install it on its own?
Is that right?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Seems to be.


----------



## junialum (Jun 9, 2005)

I looked around and I saw the latest update for Mac OS X is 10.4.1. So what I did was I gave the buyer a link to the update so that he could update his Mac OS X. 

I'm not too sure about how Macs are updated. My concern is that can the 10.4.1 update be used from any version of Mac OS X? Or do you need to already have a certain version in order to update to v10.4.1?


----------



## junialum (Jun 9, 2005)

solved. he installed it w/o problems. thanks to all who helped


----------



## LazarusII (Jul 25, 2005)

junialum said:


> I looked around and I saw the latest update for Mac OS X is 10.4.1. So what I did was I gave the buyer a link to the update so that he could update his Mac OS X.
> 
> I'm not too sure about how Macs are updated. My concern is that can the 10.4.1 update be used from any version of Mac OS X? Or do you need to already have a certain version in order to update to v10.4.1?


OS X only updates from the second number. The first number in the series identifies the system family (10 = OS X). The second equals the actual OS (3 = Panther 2004, 4 = Tiger 2005, etc.). The third equals the version of that OS (starting at blank, then 1, 2, 3, etc). The OS X 10.4.1 update would ONLY update the 10.4 original system release and is NOT good with the previous system versions (you must purchase them). Also, normal updates such as 10.4.2 usually only work with 10.4.1 and NOT 10.4. So, you can either update to 10.4.1 THEN 10.4.2 or you can see if Apple releases a COMBO UPDATE. The combo update updates any version, e.g. the 10.3.9 combo update will work on say, the 10.3.3 and any others below it.

I hope that clarified this.

Jeff Wrobel (LazarusII)


----------

